# Work in Nebraska??? Omaha? Let me know need work!!!



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey guys I am located in Omaha, NE. I am still looking for some more work for this winter. Looking to do some sub work. Please let me know what you need, and I can get you taken care of.

Can handle lots of work. Just send me a pm


Thanks, Matt


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

true north in kansas city subs out work in your area 913 831 0070 tell them kirk mata said call thanks


----------



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks!! Does anyone else have anything????

I need to get this equipment some work!


----------



## lawnoasis (Jan 6, 2000)

We need some subs in the Omaha, Bellevue, Plattsmouth areas. Any takers??


----------



## Snowman087 (Dec 25, 2010)

I have 5 plows and a skid loader collecting dust. Do you have any big accounts you could use some help on..?


----------

